# Questions about Istanbul



## Kpiccoli1994 (Jun 14, 2012)

I am 17 years old and am hoping to move to Istanbul for a period of 6-9 months. I have a few questions I know most of you can help me with.

1. What would be the best approach for a visa that would let me stay here. I have no job that requires travel. I was hoping just an extended tourist visa--but I am sure some of you have more experience with that. 

2. What is the best way to find an apartment for long stay. I have looked everywhere and have only found 2 websites featuring long stay apartments!

3.What is life like in Istanbul? Is it worth going to? I have been adamant on going to Istanbul--I fear I have blinded myself from any hard truths that may exist. Please give me the brutal, honest trust about Istanbul (whether it be good, or bad)

Thanks so much for any help you guys can give me. Forgive me if I didn't follow any of the forum rules-- I am new to this. I thought if I want to know about Istanbul--may as well go to people who know what they're doing.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

I hope someone comes along to help answer your questions,

The more you post asking and answering questions the busier the page becomes and that in turns gives you more answers,

good luck


maiden


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello, 

For residency visa, you just need to prove that you have sufficient funds to support yourself. This should be fairly easy to get, working visa is a different story.

If you are looking for a furnished apartment, your options will be few. Remember that when you rent, you usually are given an empty shell - no fridges, washing machines etc. therefore make sure what you get. You might look for a shared rent/room if you will stay for 6-9 months only.

Life in İstanbul @ 17 is ... well, depends on what you're looking for. I wish I was 17 again  Just avoid driving here - you might get crazy about the traffic and drivers


----------

